# Strange behavior of TCF....



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Folks, I'm seeing some very strange browser behavior on Tivocommunity.com

This is on a Macbook Pro 13" Retina, 8GB machine running OSX 10.9.5, using Safari. I've not started testing with other combinations and then running down details.

This forum (meaning TCF in general) - and only this forum - is demonstrating some worrisome behavior. Screens are now very sluggish. I'm getting the spinning color wheel, hovering over a "link" or "button" often doesn't turn the cursor into a "hand", sometimes typing into a window is REAL sluggish. I've rebooted, shut down and restarted, closed browser, etc. It still happens all too frequently. If TCF is demonstrating these issues I can simultaneously open another browser session with any other site and it behaves perfectly - it's just TCF thus far. Were I on a WinPC, I'd immediately suspect malware/virus activity. I'll keep looking but wanted to at least post a quick note....


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Anyone else seeing this?

There haven't been any similar reports...


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm still seeing it on the Mac. Very odd, as no other site is exhibiting the same issues.

I'm not currently seeing an issue on a Win8.1 notebook and IE. 

I'm in the process now of updating the Mac to 10.10 (Yosemite). Let me get that done and I'll check back and see what happens.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have completed the upgrade to Yosemite, and am still experiencing issues. The issues do not occur on Win and IE. I've been observing the issues using Safari on OSX and will now see what happens with Chrome on the Mac.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm seeing the same behavior using Safari on Yosemite, but it's on random web pages, not just TCF.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Have to say only seeing it on TCF so far. I'm trying to see if the behavior continues on Chrome but on the same Macbook. So far, Chrome has not exhibited any of the issue. At the same time, I've never experienced yet one of these issues even using Safari except on TCF - so it's very odd.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If there was a widespread issue with Safari on TCF, this thread would be a pile-on and we'd be inundated with email reports (we've had none).


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

No worries, Mike. Just providing some information. So far, I'm not experiencing this with Chrome on Mac, or IE. I am still experiencing this with Safari on Mac - both before and after update to Yosemite and am not experiencing similar symptoms with other sites to date. I'll keep playing around with it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

No such issues using FF on Windows 8 and 8.1 machine.


----------

